# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  The cheapest lucid dream supplement you can buy.

## CharlesCamp

Hi everyone, this is my first post here, but it's not my first experience with lucid dreaming. I have been lucid dreaming for over 12 years. I recently found a strong supplement to help with LD's. A friend of mine told me about weird, vivd dreams after drinking a herbal tea called Tension Tamer. You can buy this tea at most any supermarket. I picked up some about two weeks ago, and it really works. I drink it every night now, and it works like a charm, for only a few bucks.

----------


## Razeth

Sounds nice! There's sometimes a problem with becoming too dependent on a supplement, but hey, as long as it works and you can afford it, right!  :Cheeky:

----------


## CharlesCamp

Nothing can really make you have lucid dreams automatically, you still need to have the skill of recognizing that you are dreaming. Sort of like steroids and baseball, lol. All the steroids in the world can't make you hit a fastball.

----------


## ah19

i'll buy some today. do you drink it like right before you go to bed?

----------


## JackALope2323

http://www.celestialseasonings.com/p...tension-tamer]

This what you're talking about?

Ingredients: Eleuthero, peppermint, cinnamon, ginger, chamomile, West Indian lemongrass, licorice, catnip, tilia flowers, natural lemon flavor with other natural flavors (contains soy lecithin), hops and Vitamins B6 and B12.

I'm not sure which one of these in here would help improve dreams. I know B6 and B12 would, but I take those already, so... *shrug*

----------


## CharlesCamp

It works, thats all I can tell you. Drink before going to sleep. You will have really vivid and colorful dreams,and it's easy to go lucid. If it doesn't work for you then you only lose 4 dollars. I drink this tea every night and it works great for me. Tension Tamer is the best and cheapest supplement i've tried.

----------


## JackALope2323

I'm just saying... I'm one who always looks at the ingredients whenever taking anything that's supposed to have some sort of effect. And from my research, you can get the same effect from drinking this tea as you can from just taking B6 and B12 supplements.

But, you know, that's just like, my opinion, man.

----------


## CharlesCamp

Maybe so, but some of these ingredients are natural beta blockers. Beta blockers keep the heart rate low, to avoid the fight or flight you sometimes get in really exciting dreams. Everyone knows what happens when a dream gets too intense, you wake up and miss the good parts. That's why supplements like valerian root, and chamomile give you longer dreams, or i should say they give ME longer dreams. Also these kinds of supplements make the dream more stable and i am less likely to wake up during a lucid dream because i tried to change too much, or fly to much. B6 and B12 don't do that, i've tried them both. B6 and B12 do nothing to curb fight or flight. but thanks for your input.

----------


## ah19

i just bought some online because it isn't sold locally. i'll boomark this thread and respond with my experience in a few days  :smiley:

----------


## cygnus

> But, you know, that's just like, my opinion, man.



the Jackalope abides.


EDIT: i was thinking about the 'curbing the fight/flight reaction' bit. that's interesting and i can see why it could help.

----------


## WanderingMind

Sounds interesting. I wouldn't mind trying it out. Thank you.

----------


## ah19

Hey Charles - it hasn't arrived yet but I was wondering whether I should drink it before going to bed or during a WBTB.. maybe both  ?  :smiley:  thanks

----------


## CharlesCamp

You can experiment with both. Try before bed first. I know for me my most active dreaming period after around 4:30am, and i usually drink my tea at midnight.

----------


## CharlesCamp

yep, fight for flight is what wakes you up...increased heart rate, blood pressure, and adrenalin is not meant for the dreamworld. Your body will kick itself out of the dream.

----------


## Tara

Oh, I have some gingerbread tea from Celestial Seasonings. I'll head to the store tonight and look for Tension Tamer, thanks~  ::cookiemonster::

----------


## FatBox

I actually came across this thread last night and figured I would give it a shot since I have a store (Walmart sells this stuff in case anyone is wondering) pretty much right down the street from me that sells it. So I went and picked up a box last night which was only like $4 and I came home and drank a big cup of tea about an hour before bed.

I woke up in the middle of the night (about 4 hours after falling asleep,) didn't remember any dreams, had to go to the bathroom, and proceeded to go back to bed. When I woke up in the morning I instantly remembered my previous dream and it was a very vivid dream, which hasn't happened to me in years, literally. This was only my first experience with this tea though so I'm not saying it was the tea that did this but I'm sure it had to have something to do with it. I'll keep drinking it every night before bed and see how it goes.

----------


## ah19

Nice! FatBox you should try having some when you wake up in the middle of the night as well. It is absorbed quickly into your system.

----------


## kookyinc

> ... West Indian lemongrass, licorice, *catnip*, tilia flowers...



...
lol.
Anyway, the B6 and B12 probably help. Also maybe that no fight/flight thing. However, I doubt it has enough B6 and B12 to have a profound effect. I call mild placebo before anyone gets too hyped. I'm not saying definitely and completely, but I think some of this might be from the expectation that this tea works
Jus' sayin'. Try to be objective with this.

----------


## CharlesCamp

I can't speak for everyone's dreams, but my dream period is always in the early morning, between 3:30am to 7:30am. So when i drink it at midnight, it's in my system the rest of the night. Try changing up from 1 bag to 2 bags if you don't get the effect you are looking for. I use 2 bags in my big coffee cup every night, and my dreams are a circus of colors and awesomeness.

----------


## ah19

> ...
> lol.
> Anyway, the B6 and B12 probably help. Also maybe that no fight/flight thing. However, I doubt it has enough B6 and B12 to have a profound effect. I call mild placebo before anyone gets too hyped. I'm not saying definitely and completely, but I think some of this might be from the expectation that this tea works
> Jus' sayin'. Try to be objective with this.



Ok.. well first b6 RDA is measured in micrograms so i'm sure this thing has enough. also if you're not even going to try it then why post? we've already got several people who are saying that drinking this increases their vividness and you a vivid dream makes it easier to become lucid. who cares if it doesn't cause the vividness but if drinking it makes you have vivid dreams then great!

----------


## FatBox

> ...
> lol.
> Anyway, the B6 and B12 probably help. Also maybe that no fight/flight thing. However, I doubt it has enough B6 and B12 to have a profound effect. I call mild placebo before anyone gets too hyped. I'm not saying definitely and completely, but I think some of this might be from the expectation that this tea works
> Jus' sayin'. Try to be objective with this.



I'm being as objective as I can, I actually didn't expect the tea to do much at all. Not even sure if it was the tea that made me remember my dream so well, but I haven't remembered a dream like that in years...

----------


## kookyinc

> Ok.. well first b6 RDA is measured in micrograms so i'm sure this thing has enough. also if you're not even going to try it then why post? we've already got several people who are saying that drinking this increases their vividness and you a vivid dream makes it easier to become lucid. who cares if it doesn't cause the vividness but if drinking it makes you have vivid dreams then great!



I just wanted to remind everyone to be objective in their trials.

----------


## ah19

what trial dude? people have said it works for them so let them use it.. theyre not taking it for your benefit

----------


## PercyLucid

> Maybe so, but some of these ingredients are natural beta blockers. Beta blockers keep the heart rate low, to avoid the fight or flight you sometimes get in really exciting dreams. Everyone knows what happens when a dream gets too intense, you wake up and miss the good parts. That's why supplements like valerian root, and chamomile give you longer dreams, or i should say they give ME longer dreams. Also these kinds of supplements make the dream more stable and i am less likely to wake up during a lucid dream because i tried to change too much, or fly to much. B6 and B12 don't do that, i've tried them both. B6 and B12 do nothing to curb fight or flight. but thanks for your input.



It's all in your mind.  I never wake from a lucid due excitement, I can control my feelings.  I had a lucid where I destroyed the earth, the earth was sinking and I had to fly to the moon before it melted (you might access this dream in my DJ - Task of the Year)  I had to force awakening because the dream was so long that I was afraid to miss detail... without herbs, pills or other stuff.... you can do it without the herbs.... you do not need them.

----------


## CharlesCamp

Anyway, if anyone wants to try it, come back and post on this thread. I am done posting on this thread as it seems to have turned into a platform for grandstanding.

----------


## PercyLucid

Sorry dude, but I am against all type of drugs and weird stuff for inducing lucid dream.  I am fine if the facts are posted, but you can't promote thing like this to newbies who will think a magic tea will do all the hard work.  Many newbies will try your tea. fail to archive LD and get super discouraged.  No way.  Lucid dreaming is more than just a tea... it's focusing, meditating, RCing, MILDing and enjoy the time invested on this.

I am glad for you that the tea worked, but do not encourage others to choose an easy way that won't work for everybody.  Some people are discouraged already in this actual thread.

----------


## CharlesCamp

This thread is under LUCID AIDS. Did you read that before you decided to troll my thread? And yes, you are trolling. And don't ever tell me what i can't post, it makes you look all ultra right wing, dances with snakes in church, drugs are bad m'kay. LUCID AIDS.... in case you missed that again.

----------


## PercyLucid

OK OK OK!!!!

Dude, calm down!  I am not trolling your thread, I am just giving my two cents!  That's all.  I won't give you another opinion about your teas  :smiley: 

I am sorry if I offended you.  Good luck and happy dreaming!!!   :smiley:

----------


## CharlesCamp

> Sorry dude, but I am against all type of drugs and weird stuff for inducing lucid dream.  I am fine if the facts are posted, but you can't promote thing like this to newbies who will think a magic tea will do all the hard work.  Many newbies will try your tea. fail to archive LD and get super discouraged.  No way.  Lucid dreaming is more than just a tea... it's focusing, meditating, RCing, MILDing and enjoy the time invested on this.
> 
> I am glad for you that the tea worked, but do not encourage others to choose an easy way that won't work for everybody.  Some people are discouraged already in this actual thread.



Go back and read the third post in this thread.

----------


## PercyLucid

OK.  That is an excellent advice.  Thank you!  
It is very nice from you to give that advice, I did not read it before, I only read the 1st post.  Sorry pal  :smiley:

----------


## ah19

it arrived today. i will drink 1 cup about a half hour before i go to bed.

----------


## ♥Mark

Keep off topic arguments to PM.

----------


## ah19

just finished a cup of tea made with 1 teabag. here's to some vivid dreams!

----------


## ah19

I know I had about 3 - 5 dreams last night but I didn't write them down right away (I was trying to DEILD as well) so now I can only properly recall 1. I'm going to have 2 cups tonight.

----------


## CharlesCamp

cool, so can you tell a difference in how vivid the dream is? I know that i can feel pain, and smell distinct smells in my dreams after the tea. Even when i rub my hands together in the dream i can feel the heat from the friction, it's crazy.

----------


## CharlesCamp

> Keep off topic arguments to PM.



Don't start none, won't be none.

----------


## Lucidness

Do people actually take pills for just trying to obtain a lucid dream? thats sought of dangerous?

----------


## CharlesCamp

nope.

----------


## ah19

Hey CHarles, Yeah my dream that I recalled was vivid in an emotional sense. Usually I just aimlessly drift through my dreams no matter what is going on but in this one I felt emotions that I would usually only feel in real life like frustration

----------


## CharlesCamp

i know exactly what you mean. The second night i drank it, i dreamed i was in a warzone, and stuff was blowing up all around me. I felt real, and i mean 100% real fear. Not since i was a kid have i felt real fear in a dream. It was a welcome sensation, instead of the same ol blurry nonsense dreams i have when i don't go lucid.

----------


## sleepyzac

> ...
> lol.
> Anyway, the B6 and B12 probably help. Also maybe that no fight/flight thing. However, I doubt it has enough B6 and B12 to have a profound effect. I call mild placebo before anyone gets too hyped. I'm not saying definitely and completely, but I think some of this might be from the expectation that this tea works
> Jus' sayin'. Try to be objective with this.



agreed. sorry guys, i bought it and had zero results.

i will say it was yummy with some milk. but yeah, as with taking b vitamins or eating a banana before bed, it's purely placebo as far as i could tell. the only things i've ever had really work consistently, even when i've been off lucid dreaming and even not trying to remember dreams, is alcohol, re arranging sleep schedules, cough syrup, and other such things which cause REM rebound which intensifies dreaming noticeably. i certainly wouldn't recommend any of these methods though! any time i've had results with these things it was purely coincidence. the best dream remembering/ lucidity results i've ever had were from sheer will power and perseverance and of course all the mental tips and tricks but no chemicals were needed.

funny thing is, i was so disappointed that i thought about returning it lol! like they are going to say at the return counter: "oh it didn't enhance your dreams? sorry, full refund!" lol! 

i bought it because it sounded like a healthy, cheap, effective, easily available dream enhancer. normally people just talk about expensive pills and supplements that are hard to find. it is really tasty though so i'll keep drinking it just for that. i'm going to try it in the middle of my sleep schedule tonight and write my results tomorrow. so i'm not completely sure it doesn't work, i'll let you know how i feel about it tomorrow :wink2: 

i'm glad it works for some of you though :smiley:  good luck!

----------


## ah19

thats too bad. you're missing out  ::D:

----------


## sleepyzac

> thats too bad. you're missing out



don't rub it in! i said i was happy for you who it's working for! cross your fingers for me tonight!

----------


## ah19

i have no doubt that this stuff works. i had 1 cup made with 1 teabag and i had 2 incredibly vivid dreamsm this morning

----------


## WanderingMind

Looks like it might be hard to get soon. The site says the tea has been discontinued.

----------


## sleepyzac

ok so i drank it after sleeping for five hours and had a crazy, detailed, and long dream! i don't know if it was because of the tea but it could have been. so it very possibly could work!

----------


## FatBox

After drinking this tea for the past few nights I can honestly say that my dream recall has improved tremendously. I'm not sure if it's even the tea, or if it's just me, but I've remembered at least 1 dream per night when I drink this stuff, which is far better than my usual 0. Bottoms up!

----------


## WanderingMind

I just ordered some. (From Amazon since the main site says it's discontinued) I'll hope for the best.

----------


## sleepyzac

ok so i drank none last night and still remembered three incredibly detailed an looooooooong dreams. the shared factor however was that i slept for ten hours so maybe it wasn't the tea... oh well, like i said, it's delicious!

----------


## ah19

i didn't drink any last night and recalled 0

----------


## FatBox

I drank more than usual last night and have no recall of any dreaming. I'm still wondering if it's the tea or not...

----------


## sleepyzac

> i didn't drink any last night and recalled 0



that sucks, i hope you have better luck tonight.

----------


## ultimatedood

OOh this is great




> Stores that carry Tension Tamer®
> 
> (0 stores found)
> 
> No stores known to carry Tension Tamer® were found within 300 miles radius.
> 
> Expand search radius to 310 miles?
> Expand search radius to 320 miles?



Still expanding...

----------


## FatBox

> OOh this is great
> 
> Still expanding...



It said that same thing to me, even though there is literally 3 stores all within 1 mile of me that carry it. Just go check your local supermarket or Wal-Mart because I'm pretty sure most Wal-Marts carry it.

----------


## Reptile00Seven

So far I have never had a Lucid Dream.  I've kept a dream journal and have had success with dream recollection going up.  I also take melatonin from time to time, which helps with vividness noticeably.  I just bought this tea and I'm hoping for some added vividness.  Thanks!

----------


## GreyscaleBlush

To my surprise there is tension tamer tea in my pantry.

Drink up gentlemen ::cheers:: 

Blush*

----------


## Reptile00Seven

> OOh this is great
> 
> Still expanding...



Just check your local store.  Mine wasn't listed on the site, but was at a rather small chain store.

----------


## GreyscaleBlush

I used it last night at 1:30 AM.

The tea smells lightly of peppermint and drinks like warm silk that coats your throat in warm glowing light. I was so relaxed I didn't even feel like drinking the last half of my cup. 

I couldn't tell any difference in the vividness of the dream. My dreams are usually vivid, perhaps I should keep using it and maybe I'll get some desirable results.

I'll keep you posted.

Blush*

----------


## WanderingMind

It finally arrived! I have two packs brewing right now.  :smiley:

----------


## EbbTide000

Hi CharlesCamp

Great thread

I live in Adelaide, South Australia and tomorrow Friday (13th Aug) I will look for a herbal tea called Tension Tamer. What is the brand name please?

Look what I found and it is very cheap,

I found this on PlaneWalkers site called Planar Portals 
NUTMEG FOR DREAM ENHANCEMENT
There is not much written about the effect of nutmeg upon dreaming. 
Many experimenters have described the effects of nutmeg as having a dream-like quality and of promoting vivid daydreams. Many users also report increased dream recall as well as an increase in the vividness and lucidity of their dreams. From my own experiences, as well, I have found that nutmeg increases dream recall.

The most complete report of the effects of nutmeg on dreams comes from Paul Devereaux, who ingested two teaspoons of ground nutmeg and sprinkled essential oil of nutmeg on his pillow and sheets as part of a self-experiment. Devereaux reported becoming fully self-aware during a dream where he was flying through a tunnel at high speed. Devereaux also found that his tactile senses were partially operational while dreaming. When flying over a landscape of sorts, Devereaux described snatching at the leaves of a passing tree and reported feeling "the pull of the branches and the foliage digging into my hand" (Rudgley 1998).

Devereaux's report reinforces the contention that nutmeg may have an effect on the lucidity of dreams and on dream recall; however, more definite support is lacking.
Here is a link to the post on Planar Portals where I found the link to this article:
Nutmeg

----------


## GreyscaleBlush

> I will look for a herbal tea called Tension Tamer. What is the brand name please?



Celestial Seasonings

I had another cup of The Divine Libation last night with similar results. Perhaps tonight I should add nutmeg :;-): 

Blush*

----------


## WanderingMind

No LDs for me, but I slept really well for only having six hours.

----------


## Reptile00Seven

I drank this with 5mg of Melatonin and Sp'd quick.

----------


## WanderingMind

With melatonin... there's an idea lol

----------


## Watchman

> I drank more than usual last night and have no recall of any dreaming. I'm still wondering if it's the tea or not...



Last week I tried this tea just before an afternoon nap.  My dream became very vivid and weird in a 3D  "Alice in Wonderland" style setting!! Never had such a dream before and was so pleased!  However, it hasn't worked for me by taking this tea at night, and I feel sure the effects do wear off in only a few hours.  
I suggest that people should try to drink this tea in the early hours as a WBTB dream enhancer, and I think it would be ok to prepare it before you go to bed and drink it cold later on.   

I'm having insomnia problems at the moment..it's hell trying to do WBTB!!

----------


## WanderingMind

Only slightly better recall for me, but combining it with melatonin led me to some really good sleep.

----------


## GreyscaleBlush

I'll do a WBTB tonight to see if my results change. I haven't been paying my dreams too much attention lately (my new job is kicking my ass/ rocking my socks), if this works tonight I'll be paying Celestial Seasonings' bill for the rest of my life.

Blush*

----------


## GreyscaleBlush

I did a WBTB last night with the tea. My dreams weren't any more vivid than normal.

all well.

Blush*

----------


## Erii

trying this tonight  :smiley:

----------


## sheeps

I bought it last night, and i don't remember any dreams.
I AM in a dry spell, but i really expected it to work.

----------


## nechong

shit, no agent/distributor for this tea in my coutnry, so bad luck for me !

----------


## SnakeBloodZero

WOW this stuff isnt the best tasting stuff... in my opinion, but I actually had a decent dream in a while... recall took a bit throughout the night. Is there anything to possibly make the tea taste better? Will continue to try this stuff out to see if it continues to do the same effect and see what results I will have.

----------


## SnakeBloodZero

Well the tea itself does work wonders of relaxing, but damn is it minty, I use milk to dub down the minty, herbal, fragrance taste to it... but I have had one success and 3 failures on it within one week but all test were not consistent with different hrs of sleep. I would recommend a try, but again I don't know if it works but I will update this post and hopefully I continue with a regular sleep schedule

----------


## xLuCaNe

i need help from u experienced dreames and supplement users only i have b6 melatonin fish oil and this tension tamer also binaural beats delta alpha and theta is there a order someone can give me what am i doing wrong i havnt had a single ld

----------


## Serenity

I haven't played around with a lot of supplements, but I do a lot of reading on them. I think it depends firstly on _when_ you are taking these things. Also, with binaural beats, there isn't an order, per se... but understand that

alpha = meditative
theta = dreaming and deep meditation <- my favourite to use
delta = deep sleep

With binaurals, I don't use them when I'm WILDing. Music keeps me awake. However, I use them when I meditate. I find that a nice 30-minute meditation during my WBTB with a theta track is immensely helpful. It also entrains my brain to theta waves, which should help get me to sleep sooner. I haven't actually tried a theta meditation before a WILD attempt yet (been falling asleep too easily lately, and kind of messing up my WILD routine), but it IS recommended to do exactly that (the meditation before the WILD, that is. Not to mess up the routine, or pass out  :tongue2: )

I would recommend looking at buying the CD's made by Jeffrey D. Thompson. He's a doctor who has put many years of research into binaural beats. Also, make sure you listen to them with a good pair of stereo earphones, otherwise, the effect will be completely lost.

melatonin = should be taken 1 hour before sleep. it's a REM suppressant, so do not take it later on in the night, if possible.
B6 = I haven't done a lot of research on this. Looks like you can take it right before bed.
fish oil = no idea on this one.

Remember that with any LDS (lucid dream supplement) that
A) They do not guarantee lucid dreams. They generally help promote dream vividness, but it still takes technique on your part to meet them halfway and produce a LD.
B) You can't take them every night. You have to space LDS's out, over at least 3-4 days, minimum.

----------


## Cosmix

Hey CharlesCamp thanks for recommending this tea.  I've used it twice over the past week.  Now I usually only remember 2-3 dreams per night but when I've drank the tea I've remembered 5 each night; they have also been much more vivid yet way more strange than usual.  I'm going to continue drinking it before bed and see how it goes.  The tea alone is kind of nasty but I mix honey and milk with it and it turns out to be pretty good.

----------


## Sentaku

I bought this tea a few months ago because I like the brand (Celestial seasonings) and I've only drank it once or twice.  I'll drink some before bed and post back tomorrow if there are any noticeable increases in vividness, recall, lucidity, etc

----------


## Sentaku

Well, the tea did help me get to sleep a bit quicker and have vivid dreams, so I'm going to try it again tonight and see if it wasn't just coincidence!

----------


## wackygoose

I will try this one too, sounds at least tasty

----------


## OctoberBlueSky

Thanks for that!   I stopped by Safeway this afternoon and OMG it was on sale 2 bucks a box, so I got two and sank a cup, and even chewed up the tea bag!  So we will see what happens tonight~

OBS

----------

